# Snowboarding China



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone ever been up here Snowboarding?

My mrs' is from over there and we are looking at going for a week or two boarding up north China. She reckons the sport is just starting up there.

Any recommendations on good resorts etc there?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

From what I have seen the resorts are rudimentary and don't really seem to be in the "snow" zone. More man made than the natural stuff. I believe they are planning in building a mega resort, Whistler style in a more precipitous range. The problem being is that it's also remote. The scene is just getting going there, but I wouldn't expect much. Even the backcountry stuff is little known in China.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I believe they are planning in building a mega resort, Whistler style in a more precipitous range.



Obviously, they are the Chinese after all. I fully expect the tram (And it will be a tram, I'm sure) to launch fireworks every time it goes up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

*research*

tried to do some research online but not many sites(or at least english sites) have much detail.

Seems like the biggest resort has a couple of chairs and thats about it. Cant find pics as yet, but ill keep looking.

If anyone has been boarding up there feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Looked into china last year, not very appealing at the moment. Best bet is to cross the himilayas to Gulmarg, Kashmir and crank the Gondala


----------

